# Dovetail Jig Issues



## kevgary (Feb 16, 2010)

Just picked up a Porter Cable 1210 dovetail jig and realized the 17/32 7 degree bit is 1/2" shank and of course, I only own two 1/4" shank routers. Is there a 1/4" dovetail bit I can use and still be good joints? Hate to have to purchase another router. Thanks in advance for any help out there.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Kevin, to the RouterForums. Nice to have you join in.


----------



## munruben (Feb 6, 2010)

From one newie to another, welcome.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to push this one back up the stack. The problem is the bit size. The only one I found was a LeeValley and it was the same as your's, ½".


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

So far, all the 17/32" DT bits I've found are 1/2" shank. Strange, as that is just over 1/2" bit diameter.

What routers do you have. There might be a 1/2" collet for one, or both of them.


----------



## idahofiregod (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome Kevin. I just looked through P/C's current catalog and they do offer a number of 1/4" shank dovetail bits. The rub is it doesn't seem they offer any in a 7*. I like my 1/2" width, 14* bit and it's part# is 43705PC. They also offer a 3/8"w x9*, a 1/2" x 14* (left hand), 1/2" x 10* and a 3/4"x 14* all in a 1/4" shank. I'm sure other brands offer similar bits but you seem to trust Porter Cable so I stayed with it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

16 pc 1/4 Shank Dovetail Router Bit Set For Leigh Jig - eBay (item 140383640667 end time Feb-21-10 20:27:44 PST)

http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-8mm-Shank...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e5a7f51ac

http://cgi.ebay.com/11-pc-1-2-SH-Do...ViewItemQQptZRouters_Bits?hash=item1e5a828cff
========


----------



## kevgary (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey there! Thanks to everyone for responding. Bottom line is, I bit the bullet and bought a new router with 1/2" shank (it's about time - duh). But it sure looks like Porter Cable locks you into the 17/32 - 7* bit. But that's okay, I got 'er working.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello kevin! I don't think that you will ever be sorry. You will be able to find use for the both of them on the same job. Now, if you find that you need to change a bit to finish another cut, while the other bit, you would not care to remove, You can use the other router. Ask BobJ3 how many He has, I have 3 routers and 2 other bases. rood routing


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

kevgary said:


> Hey there! Thanks to everyone for responding. Bottom line is, I bit the bullet and bought a new router with 1/2" shank (it's about time - duh). But it sure looks like Porter Cable locks you into the 17/32 - 7* bit. But that's okay, I got 'er working.


They only lock you into the angle. Download the supplementary manual and it will explain how to go about using other diameters. They key is that the sum of the two diameters must be 15/16"

http://www.rockler.com/tech/RTD10000211AA.pdf


----------

